# Playin' Around with another 3D E-bay File



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

A small spruce board, 6" x 12.5"


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Now, that's a dead ringer for MEBCWD!!!

You have any trouble opening those up? I got a few. Got em all open but one.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Which guy are you buying from? Too many look "too good to be true" deals. If you found a great seller I would like to hear!


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Now, that's a dead ringer for MEBCWD!!!
> 
> You have any trouble opening those up? I got a few. Got em all open but one.


Haven't had a problem as of yet but have not opened all. In Aspire I create a 'new' file, click 'ok' in job setup and then from 'File', import 'component/3D model'. So far so good.


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

kp91 said:


> Which guy are you buying from? Too many look "too good to be true" deals. If you found a great seller I would like to hear!


The same seller that was mentioned in a different thread a few weeks back. It is " milonov2017 ". It appears (I just looked) he has the same 160 files for $3.50 LESS than what I paid. Now for sure I'm undoubtedly not gonna cut all of them but so far they have been a lot of fun to learn on. Each file comes with the option for a downloadable *.jpg which sure makes it handy for looking thru.

Gale


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Gale,

You got some real good detail on that carving. Good job.

The I have not had any problems with any of the ones I have bought off ebay. It is good when they include .ipg images with the file but it helps if you have a .stl viewer on your computer for files you get that don't have images. I use "3D-Tool" (free) and after you open a file you can save a image file so you can see what it is in Explorer.


----------



## Deadeye086 (Apr 8, 2012)

I am a newbie, just got a degree in engineering graphic technology. I am planning to purchase a machine . Any input as to where to get files (clamps, hold downs , etc. that would help me get started in this field would be greatly appreciated . I would like to in future be able make a guitar for my former instructor. I am retired and have limited income. So I need advice as to what to purchase an not to purchase. All input welcome I AM 70 AND NEED ALL THE EXPERIENCE AND ADVICE I CAN GET 
THANKS TO ALL


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

Deadeyeo86 said:


> I am a newbie, just got a degree in engineering graphic technology. I am planning to purchase a machine . Any input as to where to get files (clamps, hold downs , etc. that would help me get started in this field would be greatly appreciated . I would like to in future be able make a guitar for my former instructor. I am retired and have limited income. So I need advice as to what to purchase an not to purchase. All input welcome I AM 70 AND NEED ALL THE EXPERIENCE AND ADVICE I CAN GET
> THANKS TO ALL


I know nothing about what machines are available or which one(s) are preferable. I built mine from plans, Joes CNC. IMHO the projects one turns out, has to do with the accuracy of your machine and the software you choose to use (able to afford). Hopefully someone with more knowledge on purchasing a machine can give you some advice on that.
Wish you the best in your adventure!


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Deadeyeo86 said:


> I am planning to purchase a machine . Any input as to where to get files (clamps, hold downs , etc. that would help me get started in this field would be greatly appreciated.


Where are you located?

Steve.


----------



## Deadeye086 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi :Steve
I am in Orangeburg S.C. 
As I stated I need help with obtaining some files to play with to begin to understand how to use the cnc router. I am now assisting one of my Instructors with a class in machine tool technology in which The school has a cnc router ( Digital brand). They have had it for almost a year, but the Instructor that would normally get this up and running is out with having back surgery. I want to get this running, so I can learn to use it. I also have another Instructor who has put in a requisition for an x-carve. If can learn how to use these, I plan to purchase my own machine. But I do not at this have anyone that can help, all though I have access to one machine and will have access to another with in 6 to 8 weeks. ANY OR ALL ADVICE IS WELCOME

THANK YOU for your reply

having issues with log in waiting for reply


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Morris,

First you need to start with the design software. 

The Digital Carver probably came with Vectric VCarve software. If they got the 4th axis they should have VCarve Pro because VCarve Desktop will not do Wrapped 4th axis work. Of course you would have to verify what they are using. 

The X-Carve people have a online program called Easel but I do not recommend it because of it's limited functionality. There again I would recommend Vectric VCarve and the Desktop version would work for the X-Carve small CNC but would need VCarve Pro for the larger models, none have a 4th axis but job size dictates the VCarve Pro version.

Then I recommend starting small and grow along with your abilities. Best place to start is with simple designs like v-carve signs with simple shape cutouts then add more sign skills like stacked lettering. This would give you the basic knowledge of how to use the design software and control software for the CNC. Then you can start getting into 3d work using the models that come with the VCarve software. Add flourishes and banners to sign designs so you know how to use the 3d models. Then try a few larger 3d projects. Then you could start looking for more 3d models, some can be found that are free and others at reasonable costs.

Just for practice you can download trial versions of VCarve Software here: Vectric Ltd - Trial Software

Also checkout their tutorials they are real good.

Ask the people at the local woodworking stores if there is a CNC user group in your area and if you find one attend meetings and don't be afraid to ask questions.

You might contact someone with this Woodworking club and get more information. Home - Columbia Woodworkers Club


----------



## Deadeye086 (Apr 8, 2012)

THANK YOU for this information. It will be a good for me to start.


----------

